# [ODMP] Missouri State Highway Patrol, Missouri ~ September 22, 2005



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

A Trooper with the Missouri State Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on September 22, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17874*


----------

